# Kodak No.1 Premoette Jr. 6x9cm (2x3)



## Fragomeni (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi everyone. You may have seen some of my other posts on the subject of rebuilding a Kodak Premoette Jr. The bulk of the work for this particular project involves fixing or completely replacing the bellows and finding a roll film holder that will allow me to shoot 120 film. So far I've been looking for an Adapt-A-Roll 620 for 2x3 cameras which is proving a little difficult to find so my question is if anyone has had experience shooting with the cameras with roll film holders and which holders work? I know several companies make roll film holders for 2x3 cameras but does any have experience using these to allow a Premoette or similar camera work? Thanks.


----------



## Proteus617 (Jul 18, 2010)

An adapt-a-roll would be the worst choice for that conversion as it's meant to be slide behind the ground glass of a field camera, unless you have the idea that you can slip it into the space usually occupied by the film pack.  I would check on that as I would guess the adapt-a-roll is thicker.  Any other 6x9 rollfilm back (Rada, Suydam, Graflex) would work better.  Keep in mind that affixing any rollfilm back to that camera is going to involve major surgery and cobbling in order to get the correct distance between the film plane and lens


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 18, 2010)

Proteus617 said:


> An adapt-a-roll would be the worst choice for that conversion as it's meant to be slide behind the ground glass of a field camera, unless you have the idea that you can slip it into the space usually occupied by the film pack.  I would check on that as I would guess the adapt-a-roll is thicker.  Any other 6x9 rollfilm back (Rada, Suydam, Graflex) would work better.  Keep in mind that affixing any rollfilm back to that camera is going to involve major surgery and cobbling in order to get the correct distance between the film plane and lens



True but if the custom made back has also a ground glass at film plane level, then simply focusing on the ground glass would assure good focus.


----------



## Fragomeni (Jul 18, 2010)

Mitica100 said:


> Proteus617 said:
> 
> 
> > An adapt-a-roll would be the worst choice for that conversion as it's meant to be slide behind the ground glass of a field camera, unless you have the idea that you can slip it into the space usually occupied by the film pack.  I would check on that as I would guess the adapt-a-roll is thicker.  Any other 6x9 rollfilm back (Rada, Suydam, Graflex) would work better.  Keep in mind that affixing any rollfilm back to that camera is going to involve major surgery and cobbling in order to get the correct distance between the film plane and lens
> ...



The Adapt-A-Roll is actually slightly narrower then most other holders like the Graflex and others and supposedly this allows it to slip into the space usually occupied by the film pack. I actually tried with a Graflex today and its way too wide. Also tried with a few others, a horseman, and an old model designed with the Adapt-A-Roll in mind and none fit which leads me to believe that the AAR may fit but probably only with some modification to the camera which I'd like to avoid. I keep all of my camera original so that probably means finding another option or fabricating something myself. All in all Im aware that the Premoette Jr. isnt held on high as the most amazing vintage camera in the world but its a part of my collection and I care about giving it a second chance at life so I'd like to find some solution that allows me to shoot with it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 18, 2010)

^
Spoken like a true collector!! :hail:


----------

